

How I Became a Member of the NY Tech Community - pkchen
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2010/07/how-i-became-a-member-of-the-ny-tech-community/

======
jamesbritt

        After watching the demos a safe two seats away from the closest attendee, 
        I approached someone and introduced myself.  They didn’t seem interested 
        in talking to me and walked away a few minutes later.  After standing around 
        for a few more minutes acting like I was looking for someone, I just walked 
        out.  Ouch.
    
    

Wow. That's messed up.

People, please if you're at some tech gathering, keep an eye out for newcomers
and make them welcome. That's what makes a community.

~~~
starkfist
This is what New York is like in all social aspects, not just tech meetups.

~~~
kristiandupont
I have heard this often but I have to say that it has just not been my
experience. One datapoint, I know, but still.

------
nanijoe
So, how has being a member of the NY Tech community helped you? Is this
something we should also aspire to do?

~~~
vacanti
I didn't really address that in the post. But, in short, fundraising, hiring,
product feedback and PR successes can be significantly attributed to a member
of the community helping us out. I'll try to write a post that provides more
details.

------
loso
The only tech event that I have been to since I've lived in NYC is the
Techcrunch Disrupt that just recently happened. I had fun but I am still
adjusting to the world of tech. I was a hip hop DJ & club security guard in a
former life and that was the main focus of my social interactions. I would
come home from the club and then code Python or C# until 7am.

I plan on attending more tech events in the city and try to meet more people.
I still have a lot to learn and I think going to more tech events would be a
great teacher.

------
isnoteasy
Too much social life can ruin your business. Perhaps you must become a member
of NYTC once you have built your product and are ready to launch it, otherwise
you don't have time for being alert to your social environment.

~~~
kristiandupont
I would say talk to many people while developing it - and before you start. I
don't see how it could ruin anything unless you think that it's going to
become some sort of addiction that you spend all your working hours doing?

~~~
vacanti
I agree with Kristian. It's not that much time and you would be surprised how
you can grab lunch with someone and, by the end, they will have completely
changed how you thought of your idea.

